# Do you ever go for a drive out into the countryside?



## Bretrick (Nov 26, 2021)

I often go out and my last exploratory trip was a 230 km round trip form Perth to Yanchep to GinGin to Bindoon to Perth.
When I am able to drive again I think I will do another trip. This time up to the Pinnacles.
They are amazing natural limestone structures, formed approximately 25,000 to 30,000 years ago after the sea receded and left deposits of sea shells. Over time, coastal winds removed the surrounding sand, leaving the pillars exposed to the elements.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 26, 2021)

Way back when where I currently live would have been called the countryside, but not any longer. We are not too far of a drive to more of a country feel and it is nice some Sundays for my husband and I to take a drive through these farm areas and enjoy the nature out there.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

Well yes because I live in the countryside,surrounded by farmland , lakes and woodland ....


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 27, 2021)

Yes,,just about anywhere we go soon becomes  countryside.
Less than a mile away  we can go down into the valley where oil was discovered.
All grown back up into timber home to wildlife,, streams.

Can walk out my door & climb the wooded hill across from my house to view the  small town we live near.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 27, 2021)

We, too, often go for a drive in the "countryside".  After all, we live in the boondocks, in a nice forest.  It's almost a pleasure coming back home after we've been in a city.


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 27, 2021)

Yes, quite a bit. Back when our son was still with us every Sunday we had a family event we called, "Burger-World." That was when we'd take him out to get a burger & fries. Then take a nice cruse out of town.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 27, 2021)

We go for a drive in the country, about twice a week. Going for one today, to one of our 2 favourite small towns. We pick up a few groceries and grab a coffee for the drive back home.


----------

